# Training Wheel - Shimano, Mavic or DT Swiss?



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

First, my details..

Weight - 185 pounds
Use - Training, generally flats with some hills. I intend to do more climbing longer term.
Bike - Supersix 5, Team colors
Budget - $500 US/CAD (range)
Hand Built - Simply don't want them, regardless of cost. I'm ok with a brand name build.


I've been scouring this forum for a decent wheel and have narrowed down my search to two right now, Ksyrium Elites or Shimano RS80. Both highly reviewed from my read and good value / low weight wheels. I know a TON of threads exist on this comparison so I'm not asking your opinion between just these too... I'm leaning heavily towards the RS80.

I just noticed DT Swiss and I love the look of the their wheels, they generally receive rave reviews and many have said they are equivalent to a hand-built in quality. Is this true? Also, whats a comparable model from DT Swiss in the price range / value / performance to the RS80/Elites?

I want something that not only is a great performing wheels but also complements my bike (_don't say you haven't thought of that too he he_)


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

The mavics are some of the worst performing wheels on the market, and the RS80's are pretty decent. 

It sounds like you've already written off lighter, cheaper, stronger and more durable handbuilts.. so just go with the RS80's


----------



## Wheelieman (Aug 27, 2012)

I would suggest you take a look at what DT is offering. All of their wheels are hand built, I believe. You also have to remember to look at the hub. This is sometimes overlooked by many people. If the hub is of poor quality you will need to replace it at a later date.

DT hubs are know to be great hubs, very long lasting, durable, and the ratchet system in the hub is top notch.

If you can afford it I would go with the R23 Spline from DT and have faith know that these wheels will stand the test of time.


----------



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

Throw another wrench in, the Fulcrum Racing 3 looks to be a solid competitor - thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Wheelieman (Aug 27, 2012)

stillconcept.com said:


> Throw another wrench in, the Fulcrum Racing 3 looks to be a solid competitor - thoughts or suggestions?


I think one advantage that the DT Spline set of wheels have over the Fulcrum one's are that they are tubeless convertible. So in the future if the OP ever has the desire or need to go tubeless they can.

From what I could find out about the Fulcrum Racing 3's, they are clincher only.


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ksyrium Elites are one of the harshest, most uncomfortable wheels I have ever ridden. And at 185, a 16 spoke front wheel RS80 is pushing it. I tried the Ultegra WH-6700 wheels which are the same hubs and the same 16 front spokes and I hated them (I also weigh 185). They were unstable to the point that they were very twitchy in the front and didn't stay true very long. And if you break a spoke on either of those wheels..well...good luck.
Even though you seem to not want hand built, you are doing yourself a disservice. I just had a set of Hed Belgium C2 rims laced 32 rear and 28 front to Velocity race hubs and they are absolutely phenomenal (and they look better than the Mavics or the RS80s). I would suggest considering Velocity A23 comp build - $549.00 direct from Velocity and you get a solid wheel, a 23mm rim which is much more comfortable, and some really decent hubs. They come standard 20/24 spokes, but if you call Velocity, they will make them 24/28 for you at no extra charge, which is a much better choice.
Velocity - A23 Comp Build Wheelset


----------



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

SteveV0983 said:


> Ksyrium Elites are one of the harshest, most uncomfortable wheels I have ever ridden. And at 185, a 16 spoke front wheel RS80 is pushing it. I tried the Ultegra WH-6700 wheels which are the same hubs and the same 16 front spokes and I hated them (I also weigh 185). They were unstable to the point that they were very twitchy in the front and didn't stay true very long. And if you break a spoke on either of those wheels..well...good luck.
> Even though you seem to not want hand built, you are doing yourself a disservice. I just had a set of Hed Belgium C2 rims laced 32 rear and 28 front to Velocity race hubs and they are absolutely phenomenal (and they look better than the Mavics or the RS80s). I would suggest considering Velocity A23 comp build - $549.00 direct from Velocity and you get a solid wheel, a 23mm rim which is much more comfortable, and some really decent hubs. They come standard 20/24 spokes, but if you call Velocity, they will make them 24/28 for you at no extra charge, which is a much better choice.
> Velocity - A23 Comp Build Wheelset


Placed my order for a set of RS80's earlier this week but these A23's do look awesome, just the fact that I can custom the color... hmmm, now you got me thinking  The RS80's are only costing me $400 which is plus too.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

RS80s ride nicely too. You'll be happy with them. 185 lbs won't really be pushing it with these wheels. Now if you were 50-60 lbs heavier, you might be pushing it,but at your weight, you should be fine.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I thought this was going to be another one of those trick threads where the OP tells us he ended up buying a set of R-SYS.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

The RS80's are going to be great wheels for you. 
Plus they won't look like the wheels that come on a Walmart bike like most custom wheels do.


----------



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

terbennett said:


> RS80s ride nicely too. You'll be happy with them. 185 lbs won't really be pushing it with these wheels. Now if you were 50-60 lbs heavier, you might be pushing it,but at your weight, you should be fine.


I appreciate the feedback, I think they will be solid too! Can't wait to get them on.


----------



## bonnerg (Sep 13, 2012)

*Orbea Up Grade*

Hi everyone first post
Question

I have an Orbea Line brought in2006 which is fine use it for mid distance Tris and Sportives

What would be the best upgrade 

Wheels perhaps - if so what to go for - modest budget

many thanks


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Are you actually looking for wheels specifically for training? Why not get something sturdier than any of the options you listed? Fulcrum 5's or 7s, for instance? You know, something with a few extra spokes?


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

nhluhr said:


> Are you actually looking for wheels specifically for training? Why not get something sturdier than any of the options you listed? Fulcrum 5's or 7s, for instance? You know, something with a few extra spokes?



Good advice. or Shimano R501's I've just got a pair of these on my new Bianchi.

I like them, and cheap to buy.


----------



## wettek (Aug 2, 2012)

*Go to Campags?*

Gidday guys

Hope you don't mind me jumping in on this thread. I'm currently using Mavic Ksyrium Elites on my old alloy Giant TCR (not sure why a lot of people bag them, I've never had any issues), and am tossing up getting a set of Campags, either Zondas or Eurus.
I'm not racing, just using them for daily 25 miles, and 60 miles on weekends, mainly flats with a few hills. I'm 230 pounds, and would appreciate your thoughts, and if I'd notice any difference between them all.
I do have a penchant for Shimano, so feel free to reccomend any of these.

Thanks guys, regards to all


----------

